# 335d throwing codes



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

My 2011 335d has had the SES light coming on and going off for the last 1000 miles. Carly reports the codes are:

003EED Unknown Failure
004BAC Reducing agent active-tank fill level sensor

I believe 003EED is not actually unknown, but rather - Power management, closed-circuit current violation.

The car runs fine and the SES light comes and goes, so I'm not going to pay to fix anything yet. I suppose ultimately I'll need a new Active DEF tank. If 003EED is caused by excessive drain on the battery, i imagine the trouble shooting could be expensive, unless it just happens to be the active tank sensor causing the drain.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Closed-circuit is what BMW calls the OFF condition. The module causing the error leaves a record of its identification.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't there ANY diesel manufacturer that doesn't have these problems?

If so, is that the case only for their European models, and it only hits the fan in their US versions?

Something just doesn't make sense here. Is it US EPA requirements that causes the problem(s)?

Richard :dunno:


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Doug Huffman said:


> Closed-circuit is what BMW calls the OFF condition. The module causing the error leaves a record of its identification.


Carly doesn't come up with anything with normal communication depth and without additional OBD diagnostics. I will change the Carly setup will see if that finds the culprit.


----------



## Master_Chase (Jun 8, 2015)

Runon MD1 said:


> Isn't there ANY diesel manufacturer that doesn't have these problems?
> 
> If so, is that the case only for their European models, and it only hits the fan in their US versions?
> 
> ...


I think it is the EPA because look back before diesels had emissions junk on them. The 7.3L Powerstroke will run to hell and back, while the newer diesel are very picky and much harder to work on.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Addition OBD diagnostics came up with 009C53 PTC LIN. The actual Carly description for 004BAC is Reducing agent active tank level sensor signal sensor monitoring error.


----------

